# Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!



## Laksos (30. August 2010)

Wer noch eine kulinarische Anregung für die Festtafel am Wochenende braucht, bitte sehr! :m

http://ksta.stadtmenschen.de/blogs/...cht_warnung/ocs_ausgabe/ksta_blogs/index.html


.


----------



## sundeule (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

...meinen Angelkollegen ist im Juli erst um die Abreise eingefallen, dass wir ja ruhig mal Rakefisk essen können.
Nun überlege ich, ob ich nächstes Jahr noch mitfahren will...


----------



## Case (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Hab mal gelesen, die Dosen soll man unter Wasser aufmachen und den Inhalt gut abspülen.

Soll dann nicht mehr ganz so widerlich sein.|kopfkrat

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Man kann auch Fakir spielen, sich auf Nagelkissen setzen, barfuss durchs feuer laufen, stinkende Käse essen, vergammelten Fisch essen, es gibt etliche Arten sich zu kasteien ... nur muss das sein? #d


----------



## Case (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Man kann auch stinkende Käse essen



Das ists was mich stutzig macht.

Habe in Jugendzeiten auf dem Wochenmarkt Käse verkauft.
Mein Chef sagte immer...der Käse der am meißten stinkt, schmeckt am besten...  und Er hatte recht. Ich hab mich durch das Sortiment gut durchgefressen.|supergri|supergri

Case


----------



## chivas (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

war dieser käse vom wochenmarkt der geburtshelfer deines nicks? :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*



Case schrieb:


> .der Käse der am meißten stinkt, schmeckt am besten...  und Er hatte recht.


Dann bist du ja vlt. doch ein (abgehärteter) Kandidat für Surströmming und Rakefisk ! :q :q


----------



## Colophonius (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Hey

Normalerweise probiere ich ja gerne neue Sachen und auch gerne einheimische Spezialitäten, aber das klingt echt richtig übel.
Einen kleinen Bissen würde ich wohl doch probieren, wenn es sich ergibt (obwohl ichs noch nicht gerochen habe)


----------



## zanderzone (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Waren dieses Jahr wieder in Schweden und haben es gewagt dieses nach ******** stinkende zeug zu probieren!!!
Die Dose wurde erstmal im Wasser eimer geöffnet, was absolut notwendig ist! Sonst würde man sich wahrscheinlich direkt übergeben!
Der Onkel vom meinem Kumpel hat dann die Fische ausgenommen, da sie so wie sie sind nur ohne Kopf in die Dose kommen!
Und was soll ich sagen es hat immer noch gestunken wie die Hölle!
Ich habe es dann auch gewagt ein Stück zu prbieren! Als ich den Fisch im Mund hatte machte sich auch der bestialische Gestank direkt in meinem Mund breit und ich habe das Stück direkt ausgespuckt meine Freundin und mein Kumpel haben den Fehler gemacht und das Stück runter geschluckt.. Jedes mal wenn sie aufstoßen mussten hatten sie den traumhaften Surströmminggeschmack im Mund! Die anderen haben sich dann erst gar nicht mehr getraut!!
Ich kann es nur jedem Empfehlen diesen Ekelfisch nicht zu probieren, es war mit abstand das eckelhafteste, was ich je im Mund habe!! 
wir sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass man besser ******** essen kann!!
In diesem Sinne!! Guten Hunger ;-)


----------



## Case (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann bist du ja vlt. doch ein (abgehärteter) Kandidat für Surströmming und Rakefisk ! :q :q



Grins...
also wenn ich an so ne Dose rankäm, würde ich sie zumindest mal (unter Wasser) aufmachen. 

Sicherheitshalber allein, und weit weg von Zuhause...

Na und dann würde ich mal weitersehn...

Case


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Man kann auch Fakir spielen, sich auf Nagelkissen setzen, barfuss durchs feuer laufen, stinkende Käse essen, vergammelten Fisch essen


...oder Kölsch trinken...


AngelDet schrieb:


> es gibt etliche Arten sich zu kasteien ...


:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Das Thema hatten wir schon mal.

Damals schrieb ein Boardie: "Das stinkt derart- Da kannste Füchse mit anludern." und trafs damit voll auf den Punkt.

Schmeckt echt kötzlich, ausgebrochen gut!


----------



## Franky (31. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

... und ich kenne sogar jemanden, der genau das gemacht hat... :q

Auch eine leggere Sache zu Weihnachten: Lutefisk..... :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. August 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Nicht zu toppen ist das Geschmackserlebniss, wenn man aus Rücksicht auf die Etikette den Brechreiz zu unterdrücken versucht und der Surströmming dann den Weg durch die Nase geht.#d#d#d|scardie:


----------



## shorty 38 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Im Sommer habe ich auf Island Eishai gegessen! Ist das in etwa der gleiche Level? Schlimmer sind nur noch rohe angebrütete Eier vom Papageientaucher, welche auch eine Delikatesse auf Island sind Gruß Shorty


----------



## Boendall (3. September 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Wobei in der Geschichte ja das besonders Fiese ist, dass die am Boot gegessen haben = 0 Fluchtmöglichkeit


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Und sicherlich eine der bekanntesten Geschichten um das Surströmming:

http://www.europa-host.de/wordpress/surstroemming/


----------



## Otternase (5. September 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

Also Rakefisk hab ich schonmal probiert. Fand das damals bis auf den Geruch eigentlich ganz OK. Wenn man Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln dazu ist, dann gehts. 

Es soll aber tatsächlich eine genetische Komponente geben, ob man solche Sachen mag oder nicht. Ähnlich dem Koriander oder der Durian-Frucht. Bei den beiden wurde das bereits nachgewiesen.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (22. September 2010)

*AW: Surströmming - eine aktuelle Geschichte zur skandinavischen Spezialität!*

moin,

man muss surströmming hassen oder lieben. ich gehöre zu den liebhabern und lasse ihn mir regelmäßig aus schweden mitbringen. wichtig: draussen öffnen und draussen essen.
kleine stückchen mit pellkartoffel und butter, hmmm. tradiotionell trinkt man milch dazu. ich bevorzuge kümmel nicht unter 40 umdrehungen.
wärs nach dem ersten probieren ekelig findet, sollte für immer die finger davon lassen. hatte schon freunde zu hause, die meine blumenbeete :vhaben

gruss achim


----------

